# Prüfen ob Button gedrückt wurde...



## kleiner_floh (9. November 2007)

...hallo Leute. 

Ich habe ein Problem, wo ich keine Lösung weiß. Ich habe ein Formular mit mehreren Buttons (Search, Submit etc.). Wenn diese gedrückt werden, wird die Seite mit entsprechenden Änderungen neu geladen. 

Nun muss ich prüfen, ob die Seite durch einen Buttonklick refreshed wurde oder durch z.B. drücken der F5 Taste. Also entscheidend ist halt der Buttonklick. OnSubmit hilft mir da ja nicht wirklich weiter, und ich habe keinen Plan ob das über JavaScript überhaupt möglich ist. 

Von euch vielleicht jemand ne Nummer klüger als ich?


----------



## con-f-use (10. November 2007)

Okay, es gibt zwei Wahrheitem im Leben:
1.) Es git immer jemanden, der klüger ist als du und eine Menge mehr, die sich dafür halten.
2.) Am Wochende hat keiner Lust zu arbeiten, also erwarte nicht, dass da jemand auf deine Posts antwortet.



Nun zum Thema:
Normalerweise würde ich sagen, du benutzt im entsprechenden Button einen onclick und setzt eine Variable in Javascript wenn dieser onclick ausgelöst wird. Dein Script soll jetzt aber refresh-stabil sein. Folglich fällt das flach. Du könntest natürlich einen versteckten frame benutzen, der nicht mit submittet wird und in diesem die variable setzten. Wenn dann aber jemand F5 drückt ist diese Variable im versteckten Frame auch weg.
Bleiben nur noch Cookies oder eine serverseitige Sprache wie php in Verbindung mit Ajax zum speichern, ob der Button gedrückt wurde.
Zu Ajax wie auch zu Cookies und deren Verwendung in Javascript findest du hier über die Forensuche oder im Internet jede Menge Zeug. Solltes du Probleme haben, kannst du ja unter der Woche nochmal deine Probleme genauer darlegen, dann ist vielleicht auch jemand in der Stimmung Beispiele zu schreiben.

Ich jedenfalls genieße mein Wochenende und wünsche dir auch ein schönes solches!


----------

